# I've added an additional $468 to your payout. And btw, I've permanently deactivated your account..



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

A Deactivation Email to a Dallas Driver. The driver being deactivated isn't me. This thread is meant to expose Uber's bottomless duplicity towards it's own "Partners" by Summarily Deactivating them without recourse on utterly flimsy pretenses.


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

I swear these uber people are asking for lawsuits. Grear news guys. If you request an Uber and you dont like your driver, just email Uber that your driver was promoting lyft and sidecare and you felt uncomfortable during the ride. They will fire your driver without quetion.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

I just found a new way to screw over Uber and its drivers. 

Step 1: request an Uber
Step 2: After the ride email Uber
Step 3: Tell them your driver was promoting lyft and sidecar and was harrassing you.
Step 4: Rinse and repeat
Step 5: Enjoy more ride request cause you got alot of drivers deactivated.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*https://uberpeople.net/threads/deactivated.18628/*
*







*


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *https://uberpeople.net/threads/deactivated.18628/
> 
> View attachment 7196
> *


I think Uber is giving him a chance to explain if they are asking him to come in. Did they say anything to you?


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 7195


Is this you, Chi1cabby?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Pubsber said:


> I just found a new way to screw over Uber and its drivers.
> 
> Step 1: request an Uber
> Step 2: After the ride email Uber
> ...


First of All, this thread is Not Meant to used as an Avenue by Anyone to get Drivers Deactivated! It is meant to expose Uber's bottomless duplicity towards it's own "Partners", and hopefully put an end to this Uber Abuse!



Pubsber said:


> I think Uber is giving him a chance to explain if they are asking him to come in. Did they say anything to you?


AFAIK, Matt wilkison has not been reactivated as of yet.










I've invited Matt wilkison to post his deactivation emails on this thread.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Is this you, Chi1cabby?


No. It's another Driver from Dallas who was Summarily Deactivated.


----------



## Soullust (Jan 29, 2015)

So because you told them to be fair they fire you?


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Ok.. So was that the last email they sent after a long argument about the guarantees that weren't paid?

Have you actually told any passenger recently that you preferred Lyft over Uber or anything related to how Lyft was better?

Not that you aren't supposed to, but I'm just curious if they made up an excuse to deactivate you because you were simply too smart for them to keep you on the road.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Using the 'promotion of others' is a lame excuse to deactivate drivers. Tons of drivers drive around with multiple logos on thier cars. Uber is just using this option at its leisure to punish, torment, and bully drivers.


----------



## Matt wilkison (Apr 25, 2015)

Actually I'm from the Chicago area. I was deactivated for simply ANSWERING a pax question if i worked for both in Chicago. I'm on SC too but don't do it much. 

Mind you I had no Lyft garb showing during this ride either except my magnet on my dash for my stache. I find this incredibly rude and on no merit as I was deactivated for answering a question. 

Apparently they take this as zero tolerance from what I was told. It's not like I slipped tgem a promo card. I can post later today.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Here in Tampa lyft gained more traction before uber slashed rates recently. Uber is trying to stop lyft at all costs. Some drivers are being sacrificed as the greater good from uber's perspective justifies it. All my pax that like tipping without cash appear to be moving to lyft platform. I am still getting more than 60% of the time tips with lyft. With uber not even 10%. Drivers are the bigger promoters of lyft and everyone knows that. Even UberX was a direct response to lyft from TK's own words. So, uber will do everything and anything to stop lyft. We must be careful.


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Here in Tampa lyft gained more traction before uber slashed rates recently. Uber is trying to stop lyft at all costs. Some drivers are being sacrificed as the greater good from uber's perspective justifies it. All my pax that like tipping without cash appear to be moving to lyft platform. I am still getting more than 60% of the time tips with lyft. With uber not even 10%. Drivers are the bigger promoters of lyft and everyone knows that. Even UberX was a direct response to lyft from TK's own words. So, uber will do everything and anything to stop lyft. We must be careful.


Guess Tampa Lyft pax actually know how to appreciate a good service by providing a tip. Over here in Atlanta, Lyft pax are the cheapest of the bunch. They never tip & I can't seem to understand what excuse they have considering they can do it conveniently from the app.

I get cash tips from my Uber pax ALL the time. It rather is quite ironic. I get tips from pax on the platform that doesn't have a tipping function.

Thus, I ALWAYS prioritize UberX trips over Lyft everytime. Can't stand these cheap a**holes


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> Ok.. So was that the last email they sent after a long argument about the guarantees that weren't paid?


The Deactivated Driver is Not me. Richard Wild from Dallas is the Driver. This was Uber's last email on the subject:


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> The Deactivated Driver is Not me. Richard Wild from Dallas is the Driver. This was Uber's last email on the subject:
> View attachment 7202


So they fire the driver based on hearsay but won't even give him the benefit of knowing what the pax said to get him fired and maybe defend himself. Wow. What a system. Really shows the contempt Travis and his asshole minions have for drivers.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Sacrificing drivers won't stop Lyft, it just gives them a more dedicated driver while losing one of your own.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> Sacrificing drivers won't stop Lyft, it just gives them a more dedicated driver while losing one of your own.


Well, that settles it. I LOVE LYFT!! and you should too to all my pax. I'm gonna make a fantastic bullet point summery of why LYFT is sooo much better

People need to know what a shitty company Uber is and why happy drivers are good for you too.

Seriously, this now settles it. Bring it on Fuber.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

JLA said:


> I LOVE LYFT!! and you should too


I would, but here Lyft decided to act like Uber usually does and pulled out of town crying, complaining that they had been regulated. I might add that our regulations are so mindboglingly minor that they are more of a benefit to Uber and Lyft than an obstacle...in fact they pretty much look like Uber and Lyft were at the table writing them.


----------



## Matt wilkison (Apr 25, 2015)

I pretty much have got the same canned answers and responses from uber. This is why I have always preferred Lyft in my city over uber. And glad they treat me like a partner. 

It's to the point I get no more responses from my emails either. They are just leaving it at deactivation.


----------



## moni4nuttin (Oct 22, 2014)

Uber never ever had the interest of its drivers at heart. Anyone that was under that illusion better wake the f**up. Make use of the scumbags before you become the next victim.

http://social.techcrunch.com/2015/05/09/uber-50-billion/


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

moni4nuttin said:


> Uber never ever had the interest of its drivers at heart. Anyone that was under that illusion better wake the f**up. Make use of the scumbags before you become the next victim.
> 
> http://social.techcrunch.com/2015/05/09/uber-50-billion/


Ha. We know this investment is near and dear to Travis's little black heart.

"It's also investing in a robotics facility in Pittsburgh that could be used for the development of driverless cars".


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

Nothing new here… happens everyday in every business. 

Happened to me when I was dispatching for a trucking company… got called into the boss's office and was told I refused a load from our biggest customer. Never happened... but I was allowed to gather up my belongings and they walked me out the door.

It's called life… move on.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Real self employment is priceless


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Real self employment is priceless


Amen to that...Uber seems to do a good job selling a dream that it's X drivers are business owners, yet with no permits or licenses they're at the mercy of the company to do whatever it says and accept whatever fare structure they create. I hardly call that self employment.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Reminds me of the movie 

9 1/2 weeks


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

That's how the trucking biz runs… the shippers now set the rates (for the most part) and the truckers decide if they can make any $$$ off of that or just wait for a better load. Happens thousands of times each day. Pre-2008 I hauled canned tomato products from central Indiana to west central Wisconsin. Those loads paid $1100.00 to me for just over 300 miles. When I retired in '13 the rate was down to $450.00 and there were times when there were trucks lined up to haul 'em.

Third party logistics companies now control so much of the freight in the US that it's tuff to find manufacturers to haul for on a direct basis. These logistics outfit will bid on a years worth of freight based on an estimate of the number of loads and estimated miles. They may bid $4.00 per mile for every mile. Then they go online and start offering up the freight at, say, $1.25/mile. If they don't find a truck for the load they keep bumping up the rate until they get it moved. 

Too many guys snap up the first available load headed the direction they want to go. The outfits I had my truck leased to always tried to maintain a good relationship with these logistics outfits and we'd often get better rates for better service… but not always. Seems they were always able to bend you over once in awhile.

Then there's the matter of pay… 90 days until you get a check is pretty much the norn for many guys. I had $25K set aside for running expnses and repairs. I'd leave home in February to work the Florida potato harvest and I'd take $9,000.00 in cash with me to use for fuel and expenses for 3-4 weeks of work.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

"Due to your promotion of a competitor on the Uber platform.."

Surely, if he promoted the competitor at all, it would have been in his own car i.e. in his own private property, not on the Uber platform? If the driver had somehow hacked into the Uber platform and made a Lyft ad pop up in the Uber app then yes, fire away, but that was not the case. The justification for the firing is a lie.

Apart from anything else, it'd be like Coke telling Walmart it can't run any kind of Pepsi promotions in its stores. Crazy.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Matt wilkison said:


> Actually I'm from the Chicago area. I was deactivated for simply ANSWERING a pax question if i worked for both in Chicago. I'm on SC too but don't do it much.
> 
> Mind you I had no Lyft garb showing during this ride either except my magnet on my dash for my stache. I find this incredibly rude and on no merit as I was deactivated for answering a question.
> 
> Apparently they take this as zero tolerance from what I was told. It's not like I slipped tgem a promo card. I can post later today.


It may not help you directly to do this, but I believe the drivers' lawyers in the class action against Uber regarding misclassification of drivers as independent contractors instead of as employees would be interested in this. I imagine these emails from Uber would constitute excellent evidence against them.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Damn Iv been promoting the shit outa Lyft and my own personal ********* service "Under the table transport"


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lag Monkey said:


> Damn Iv been promoting the shit outa Lyft and my own personal ********* service "Under the table transport"


In that case, expect "Everett The Deactivator" to be dispensing summary justice soon.


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

Sounds like he was fired for demanding his money! Im guessing a middle manager got in trouble for it and schiet rolls down hill. I worked for the bnsf railroad for 13 years my first year I got a 7$ paycheck it should have been around $1500..I freaked out made some calls and come to find out it happened to several people..WHY? turns out the manager took back 5 months of overtime pay to balance his budget in order get his bonus, Then give us back our money 2 weeks latter with an oopsi, our bad sorry about that! so my point is EVERY MAJOR CORPORATION CRAPS ON THE LOWER LEVEL WORKERS! Its not uber....ITS all corporations.


----------



## SloanJones (Sep 23, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> The Deactivated Driver is Not me. Richard Wild from Dallas is the Driver. This was Uber's last email on the subject:
> View attachment 7202


On a side note, Dick Wild is an awesome ****ing name... At least he's still got that going for him


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

SloanJones said:


> On a side note, Dick Wild is an awesome ****ing name... At least he's still got that going for him


I bet he's feeling more like a Richard Flaccid now


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Lag Monkey said:


> I bet he's feeling more like a Richard Flaccid now


or "Richard Hurtz"..


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Got to weigh in here on two things:

1) For the driver who was deactivated and recorded all his trips, he might suggest to the CSR to give him three trips on the same day to turn over the recordings for so that he wouldn't know which trip had complained. This way he could show his evidence but not know who had filed the allegation against him. 

2) If this really happens and we all know it does, I don't remember where it is was and I'm too lazy to look it up in the terms of service but we are prohibited from working for another service AT the SAME TIME that we are working for Uber. So technically if we were logged in to both lyft and uber at the same time we are violating that and certainly promoting another service to an uber pax would qualify. The problem is the complete lack of due process involved. On one persons unreliable say so you are gone!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

DrJeecheroo said:


> or "Richard Hurtz"..


Dick Gozingya


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

This is a trip to me... I ACTIVELY tout Lyft and try to get my Uber pax to try them out. When someone asks me which I like better, I tell them I like Lyft better because they aren't liars. I haven't received any warnings or threats. I'd love to know how they felt "the other platform" was being promoted. Was it the Pax? Guess we'll never know.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

what really needs to happen is someone has to sue the pax. The pax low rated you and caused you to lose your livelihood. you would have to force uber to divulge their pax info. If one person is successful in suing a pax, it would stop this rating BS immediately.


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

Million Miler said:


> Nothing new here&#8230; happens everyday in every business.
> 
> It's called life&#8230; move on.


No. It's called Right to Work or at will employment.



johnywinslow said:


> Sounds like he was fired for demanding his money! Im guessing a middle manager got in trouble for it and schiet rolls down hill. I worked for the bnsf railroad for 13 years my first year I got a 7$ paycheck it should have been around $1500..I freaked out made some calls and come to find out it happened to several people..WHY? turns out the manager took back 5 months of overtime pay to balance his budget in order get his bonus, Then give us back our money 2 weeks latter with an oopsi, our bad sorry about that! so my point is EVERY MAJOR CORPORATION CRAPS ON THE LOWER LEVEL WORKERS! Its not uber....ITS all corporations.


And that is until we drivers do something to stop these abuses, we'll be on the receiving end of their crap. It is so frustrating to see all these good people be singled out for what are clearly trumped up reasons.



Disgusted Driver said:


> The problem is the complete lack of due process involved. On one persons unreliable say so you are gone


Again Right to Work laws.



osii said:


> what really needs to happen is someone has to sue the pax. The pax low rated you and caused you to lose your livelihood. you would have to force uber to divulge their pax info.


That'll be a nice fight to have if there was a lawyer that'll take it. Plus, how is Richard going to be able to pay for a lawyer.

At least our resident legal and press brake chi1cabby raised the flag for us. Thanks man and good luck Richard.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Kruhn said:


> No. It's called Right to Work or at will employment.
> 
> Again Right to Work laws.


That's if Uber is our employer. But according to them we are self employed. Right to work (right to fire, really) applies to employment. The whole point of right to work is that there is no employment CONTRACT.

What we have is a contract that is so skewed in uber's favor it may end up being unenforceable. That's depending on how lawsuits go.


----------



## Steve Joseph (Oct 21, 2015)

Pascal O. said:


> Guess Tampa Lyft pax actually know how to appreciate a good service by providing a tip. Over here in Atlanta, Lyft pax are the cheapest of the bunch. They never tip & I can't seem to understand what excuse they have considering they can do it conveniently from the app.
> 
> I get cash tips from my Uber pax ALL the time. It rather is quite ironic. I get tips from pax on the platform that doesn't have a tipping function.
> 
> Thus, I ALWAYS prioritize UberX trips over Lyft everytime. Can't stand these cheap a**holes


I have had many UBER and LYFT passengers who I know don't tip. When someone starts talking about the exact cost of their drive home down to the correct cent amount, what do you think this trip and back will take or ANY question about money you can almost be certain you're NOT getting a tip. I had one pax tell me she had just the amount for her UBER ride in her account so she was freaking out when a UBER driver from a few nights prior took a much longer route and wouldn't follow her directions. He couldn't speak English. Wonderful isn't it?

Almost everyone across 78 LYFT trips told me they were taking or using LYFT only because of promotions or that it was cheaper. Sometimes a combination of both. Most of these trips would show they never tipped. While LYFT has a few perks I'm shocked to see how many people here believe it's that much better than UBER. It's not and everyone knows it. It's simply that it's the only major alternative in most cities now. If a new company came out called "joincar" and was the newest competitor to offer serious competition we would see a rinse and repeat of all these threads and posts. Just substitute LYFT or UBER for Joincar.


----------



## wrb82 (Oct 30, 2015)

Pubsber said:


> I swear these uber people are asking for lawsuits. Grear news guys. If you request an Uber and you dont like your driver, just email Uber that your driver was promoting lyft and sidecare and you felt uncomfortable during the ride. They will fire your driver without quetion.


Be careful buddy, the trolls might actually do that and we all will be out of luck. Lol. Dont give them any ideas. Lol. Its hard enough dealing with the bullshit the college pax throw at us, dont give them any ideas. Lol


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

I am a driver that openly promote lyft and give out lyft card. Got me a poor rating once or twice and about $150 total bonus in over 5 months. Deactivate me? Go ahead pls...


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's if Uber is our employer. But according to them we are self employed. Right to work (right to fire, really) applies to employment. The whole point of right to work is that there is no employment CONTRACT.
> 
> What we have is a contract that is so skewed in uber's favor it may end up being unenforceable. That's depending on how lawsuits go.


You are correct! That's what happens when you debate at 3 am half asleep, and you're a little bitter! LOL

Please expunge the offending passages from the record. ROFL!

I just wish we had some basic protections. I actually like doing this.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

Uber are nothing but snakes in the grass, they are Satan's offspring.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Pubsber said:


> I just found a new way to screw over Uber and its drivers.
> 
> Step 1: request an Uber
> Step 2: After the ride email Uber
> ...


yeah but have family n friends do it. don't do it from your account.


----------



## Llib (Oct 25, 2015)

Here is a list of pros and cons of being a Uber driver as I see it.

Pros,
-Flexible, work your own hours
- Can earn good profits (revenue minus costs) when there is high demand.

Cons
- No guaranteed income
- An unrealistic rating system that can penalise drivers for riders themselves misbehaving (ie drunk, obnoxious, ungrateful, entitled etc)
- High costs which rise over time as well as income dropping via lower fares and higher commissions for Uber.
- Poor service from Uber office
- Unlimited competition many wholesalers limit the retailers that they supply so not to flood the market and happens in many other business relationships. Not so with uber.
- Poor quality of life- Abuse from Uber and passengers, again drunks, obnoxious riders, congestion, etc.
- No benefits for holidays, retirement sickness etc.
- you must work antisocial hours in the evenings and weekends to make a decent income.
- Risky regulatory environment, risk of fines, court cases etc.
- Poor insurance coverage.
- High admin load for part time job, must do own taxes, paperwork, car maintenance etc.
- Low status and recognition. Basically an alternative taxi driver

Every job has its pros and cons but this is ridiculous.

My only question is how long it will take for drivers to realise they've been completely fooled and abandon Uber in droves.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Llib said:


> Here is a list of pros and cons of being a Uber driver as I see it.
> 
> Pros,
> -Flexible, work your own hours
> ...


also, NO JOB SECURITY. someone posted a thread showing e mail for deactivation for promoting lyft on uber platform. any pax that didn't like you can contact uber and say things to get you terminated without question.


----------



## Llib (Oct 25, 2015)

Its worse than no job security, your continued employment is determined by self entitled, ungrateful, rude, and stingy brats


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

www.salon.com/2015/10/31/the_uber_economy_fks_us_all_how_permalancers_and_sharer_gigs_guts_the_middle_class

http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/28/9625968/rating-system-on-demand-economy-uber-olive-garden


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

I've mention in a previous post that it has been my rule of thumb that when your in a no win situation is to walk away and write it off as one those life's lessons. I've completed over 1500 rides as a part time gig. Learned right out of the gate that uber pits support and drivers against each other. The above example that Chicabby posted proves once again that you and I are not "partners" with uber . But more akin to a pimp (Travis K) and his hoes (drivers).
As I stated above, just walk away. But this is a little different where Travis/uber are using the tactic of luring new drivers after deactivating previous drivers or because there vehicle has become a rolling wreck.
I could be wrong but the the day is coming or the perfect storm is brewing that there is a driver out there who is going to reach their line of no return and make the decision to hunt down uncle Travis and proceed to beat his punk ass to within an inch of his life with the intention of crippling him so that each and every day Travis is reminded of the errors of his ways. With that said I wish you all a good day.

Down goes uber in the 12th


----------



## Minks (Oct 23, 2015)

The_One said:


> www.salon.com/2015/10/31/the_uber_economy_fks_us_all_how_permalancers_and_sharer_gigs_guts_the_middle_class
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/28/9625968/rating-system-on-demand-economy-uber-olive-garden


That middle video is freaking scary!!


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

And as I'm studying up for the possibility of law school in the next few years, I'm suprised Uber hasn't been swamped with more lawsuits. Deactivating a driver for promoting another service may very well be illegal. Fortunately with all of uber's bad PR lately, most juries will rule against them. As a potential future money-grubbing lawyer, I'll have a field day leeching off of Uber's mistakes and winning justice for my fellow drivers.


----------



## ItookurRider (Oct 10, 2015)

Is Uber deactivating riders who use both platforms? No, of course not, so why should they deactivate drivers with a great driving history.


----------



## ItookurRider (Oct 10, 2015)

UberRey said:


> This is a trip to me... I ACTIVELY tout Lyft and try to get my Uber pax to try them out. When someone asks me which I like better, I tell them I like Lyft better because they aren't liars. I haven't received any warnings or threats. I'd love to know how they felt "the other platform" was being promoted. Was it the Pax? Guess we'll never know.


I do this too!! I also tell my female passengers to use Lyft because of the whole veteran mentor check. If Lyft used the fact that they double check drivers and cars with a veteran driver I bet they would get a lot more business.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

ItookurRider said:


> I do this too!! I also tell my female passengers to use Lyft because of the whole veteran mentor check. If Lyft used the fact that they double check drivers and cars with a veteran driver I bet they would get a lot more business.


Veteran driver? I don't think so; my Lyft mentor had 5 months under his belt and he was the biggest ass I ever had in my car, including my worst pax.
He felt the need to denegrate me when I told him I was an uber driver, so let's just say things got a little intense when he told me I'd have to work on my personality. Came out of left field. After that I told him to lighten up. He must really have a bias against uber drivers and felt morally superior.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Llib said:


> Here is a list of pros and cons of being a Uber driver as I see it.
> 
> Pros,
> -Flexible, work your own hours
> ...


don't forget hemorrhoids!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Llib said:


> Here is a list of pros and cons of being a Uber driver as I see it.
> 
> Pros,
> -Flexible, work your own hours
> ...


There's not a job in the world that somebody won't find a million reasons to hate.


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

Coachman said:


> There's not a job in the world that somebody won't find a million reasons to hate.


Exactly; and this forum is to exchange information, ideas, points of view; opinions....ect not to trying to de prestige this platform or discourage the drivers in do what we are doing; if you don't like it just walk away and let us make some money 
Lmao


----------



## Llib (Oct 25, 2015)

Coachman said:


> There's not a job in the world that somebody won't find a million reasons to hate.


Yes, however the way Uber deal with their partners is what multiplies the negative conditions that I have listed.
Yes a bus driver, a limo driver or any one in the transport industry may deal with similar issues, however they usually get a lot more backup and support rather than adversarial behaviour and abuse from Uber.
I actually am very happy that apps have come along and made the booking system much easier for passengers and more efficient for drivers however its the way that Uber manage drivers that is what bothers me.
Any manager or contractor can make the life of their employees or subcontractors a living hell in any industry and my point is that Uber is really good at making life worse for their so called partner drivers.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

Matt wilkison said:


> I pretty much have got the same canned answers and responses from uber. This is why I have always preferred Lyft in my city over uber. And glad they treat me like a partner.
> 
> It's to the point I get no more responses from my emails either. They are just leaving it at deactivation.


 I would bombard their e-mail constantly until they responded, no real effort needed for that, just copy and paste one message over and over until you get a response.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2015)

Lyft pays better here in Chicago, I've been begged for weeks now by Lyft mentors to join their platform. I will ride the Uber wave a bit longer to see if they give their loyal drivers a raise/ increase in salary. Ive only been at it 2.5 weeks and I'm already feeling ripped off.
118-trips total /81- rated/ 71- 5-star ratings.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Lyft pays better here in Chicago, I've been begged for weeks now by Lyft mentors to join their platform. I will ride the Uber wave a bit longer to see if they give their loyal drivers a raise/ increase in salary. Ive only been at it 2.5 weeks and I'm already feeling ripped off.
> 118-trips total /81- rated/ 71- 5-star ratings.


You're kidding right? You know Lyft pays better and you're feeling ripped off by Uber and you want to stick with it? Uber may be busier, no doubt. You are saying they will give their loyal drivers a raise??? Catch up on your reading and get back to us. 
Uber on!


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Here in Tampa lyft gained more traction before uber slashed rates recently. Uber is trying to stop lyft at all costs. Some drivers are being sacrificed as the greater good from uber's perspective justifies it. All my pax that like tipping without cash appear to be moving to lyft platform. I am still getting more than 60% of the time tips with lyft. With uber not even 10%. Drivers are the bigger promoters of lyft and everyone knows that. Even UberX was a direct response to lyft from TK's own words. So, uber will do everything and anything to stop lyft. We must be careful.


Don't worry about the Ubes peeps..Drive Lyft! After all uber pays big $$$$ for drivers just to donate them to Lyft! They are only hurting themselves!


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

Raise and Uber in same sentence... Lmao..you mean pay decrease right!?



[email protected] said:


> Lyft pays better here in Chicago, I've been begged for weeks now by Lyft mentors to join their platform. I will ride the Uber wave a bit longer to see if they give their loyal drivers a raise/ increase in salary. Ive only been at it 2.5 weeks and I'm already feeling ripped off.
> 118-trips total /81- rated/ 71- 5-star ratings.


----------



## Papa (May 14, 2015)

I know this is an old post, however I wanted to point something out. Uber no longer refers to drivers as "Partners". In the new contract drivers are now referred to as "Customers". This is clearly a legal move with regard to the current lawsuit.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *https://uberpeople.net/threads/deactivated.18628/
> 
> View attachment 7196
> *


Yep, those personalized business cards with your name and personal cell#, and multiple ride share logos, along with "private service also available", and "tips appreciated" will do it everytime.
Happy Ubering ♧


----------



## Papa (May 14, 2015)

flashgordonnc said:


> Yep, those personalized business cards with your name and personal cell#, and multiple ride share logos, along with "private service also available", and "tips appreciated" will do it everytime.
> Happy Ubering ♧


I received a deactivation notice for handing out my business card. Do you have any feedback in regards to this/ Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Call Mrs. Liss-Riordan. That right there makes the plaintiff's case in the upcoming lawsuit.


----------



## Richwild (Oct 6, 2016)

Hello all, shortly after Uber fired me they rolled out mentor 2.0 and I became the top earning mentor made 40k in 4 months working 4, 8 hour days a week. Now I am in Show low as and bought my house cash and am retired at 30 lol. Fuber signing out R. Wild


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

Good on you Rich..


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Richwild said:


> Hello all, shortly after Uber fired me they rolled out mentor 2.0 and I became the top earning mentor made 40k in 4 months working 4, 8 hour days a week. Now I am in Show low as and bought my house cash and am retired at 30 lol. Fuber signing out R. Wild


Who cares?....why post to bring up a dead thread?.....again Who cares?


----------

